# What would you have done? (I was walked out of Disneyland Paris) very long!



## sml2181 (May 24, 2013)

Just curious - if this would have happened to you, what would you have done - and do you think I still should do something? 

Before this happened to me, just some information. The last time I visited the resort was almost 10 years ago. We have had annual passes in Orlando for the last 10 years. This year we decided to treat DH's family to a week long trip to the Marriott's Village d'Ile de France (we are regulars there) - some II exchanges and some private exchanges made it possible that we had 10 units. We bought 17 Disney day passes and 11 annual passes (the annual passes are in a completely different price range than the Orlando passes - much less expensive - , but still). 

As you can imagine (or maybe not), it took me quite some time and work to "host" such a party. I had been quite busy with preparations, and by the time we were actually at the park, at a certain point, it must have been 3.15pm or so (I didn't wear my watch but I received a phone call at 3pm after which I put my phone in our bag), everything got a little too much for me. So I told everyone to just go ahead, but that I needed some rest and some coffee. They arranged the coffee for me and left me at one of the benches in front of the castle. They would be back right after a certain show (the one with the cars and stunts), which would only last for maybe 15 minutes. They took all our bags, which included my phone and my wallet - and most importantly - my entrance ticket.

After I finished my coffee, I was approached by a security guard. She asked me to show her my entrance ticket. "Sure" I said, but then I remembered that it was in my wallet, in our bag, which DH had taken with him - and he was at the other park. I explained this, and I told her that my family members would be back soon and I would be happy to show her my ticket after their return. Then I was told that I couldn't wait for DH in the park and she asked me to follow her. 

At this point, I did not really think much of the situation, other than that it did feel a bit unreal. 

Before I knew it, I was walked outside the gates. Not in the area between both parks, but completely outside, near the station and the bus stops. At that point I asked whether I could call my husband. And at that point she stopped speaking French - I tried English but she couldn't or wouldn't  understand that at all. I tried to speak to some of her colleagues. Then I started to panick and I raised my voice (ok, should not have done that), and I asked the same lady again to guide me to a place where I could at least call DH. To no avail. She left and told her colleagues to watch me. 

So no entrance ticket, no money, no credit card and no phone (I know now - very very thoughtless.) I could see the people coming back to the Magic Kingdom from the Studio's. The area between the 2 parks was getting very crowded and although I couldn't see much, I did see DH coming out of the Studio park. I wanted to scream but it was so crowded that he couldn't have heard me. 

I begged (at least that's how it felt) people to let me use their phone. I saw my family members looking for me but they didn't see me because they didn't have a clue where to look for me, and, I was not allowed to come close to any of the gates. And the lines got heavier. At all gates, security was telling me to back off. 

Finally, there was this nice German lady who let me use her phone. I called DH - and tried to explain where he could find me. After a lot more hassle and discussions with security, he was finally allowed to take me with him. 

By the time we met our family members, the 7pm Parade was almost at it's end. 

I didn't want to make a big fuss out of this. However, everyone had panicked and my daughters and nieces are still in tears when thinking of it. My first priority was to make sure we could end the day on a positive note - we had lost more than 3 hours. Some of the kids in our party had never been to Disney before, and may never go back again, so I really didn't want to spoil the rest of the evening. I just laughed it away and I told the kids that security simply did what they were supposed to do and that I had been the one in fault. This was also not too long after the Boston bombings, so I explained to the kids that it was in their best interest that security had been so strict. Looking back, it might have been strange to see a single lady sitting on a bench - all by herself. I don't know. I don't think I look dangerous or suspicious, but you never know and you learn something every day. 

The rest of the week we were busy with other things (we got a new king we had to watch on TV, we had to visit Paris twice, Provins and the Chateau Vaux le Vicomte) and our own family of 6 was leaving a day early because we had to take a short trip to Dallas. We also had some other stuff going on so we just didn't make this a priority in our minds.  However, my children were really upset immediately. 

A few weeks have passed during which I have been very busy with other, more important things in life. But, it is in the back of my mind every day and everyone tells me this is ridiculous. As I mentioned, my daughters have been REALLY upset and they are at the point that they never want to go to Disney again. Same for my boys and most of our family members. (Remember the annual passes?) My friends have been urging me to do "something".  I just don't know what that "something" should include, or to whom to turn. And in a way, I do feel that tight security is a good thing, especially on these very busy days. I feel it is just too bad it happened to me. And yes, I do feel that they picked the "wrong" person, but in all honesty, that is because of the number of passes I bought that day!

So my questions to you: would you have done anything and do you think I still should do "something"? 

And sorry for the long post...


----------



## DebBrown (May 24, 2013)

Well, I don't know what you could do at this point.  You already know what you could have done differently: keep your ticket, wallet and phone with you!  I do know how something like this can haunt you.  You need to move on.  It sounds like you have had many wonderful Disney trips.  Don't let one bad experience ruin it.  You've got those annual passes to use!

Perhaps if you write a letter and get an apology, it will help?  Others will have better ideas.

Deb


----------



## bogey21 (May 24, 2013)

I would write a simple letter to Disney; tell them what happened; how much you spent for tickets; that you will never be back; and that there is no
 need for them to respond as there is nothing they can do to make it right.  Personally, I would follow through and never go back to Disney.

George


----------



## Patri (May 24, 2013)

No, I don't think you should do anything. But I do find it odd they took you out of the park. You couldn't have gotten in without a ticket. But this really is a lesson to never be without a phone or ticket.

If anything, just a letter explaining how this frightened your family (and you), and Disney courtesy should at least let you use a phone (they could even dial).


----------



## presley (May 24, 2013)

If you bought 11 annual passes and never plan on returning, you should contact someone high up and let them know what happened and why you don't plan on going to the park again.  Maybe they will refund your annual passes.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 24, 2013)

I think you should write a letter to let Disney management know how poorly you were treated.  While perhaps you should have had your ticket on your person, I doubt there's any signage announcing this is a requirement.  And it's not unreasonable to assume that once you pass through the gates, you should be considered a legitimate guest and not subject to additional review of your ticket, especially when you weren't in any way being disruptive.  

Find the name of the senior management person for the park online and address your letter to him/her.  Describe in detail as you did above what happened and how it negatively affected your family's enjoyment of the day.  Explain that you could have accepted that security person's demand to leave, but found it very unreasonable that they were unwilling to help you with a phone call and the distress this caused to an innocent family.  Ask if this is Disney policy,  or if a security person acted overzealously.

If you want something specific--like a refund of your tickets--ask for it.  Or state that you hope they will find a way to compensate your family for the harm they did to your day.  If you really plan to never return because of this, tell them that and why.  

You may not get a satisfactory response, but companies usually do want to do the right thing.  Even if you don't get a good response, you still get the satisfaction of having made the effort and that may be worth it to you.


----------



## csxjohn (May 24, 2013)

I would have done it differently from the start.  I would not have left the park peacefully.  They would have had to get the police involved to remove me since I would have been a paying customer and in the park legally.

I would not have threatened anyone in anyway but my voice would have been loud and they would not put their hands on me to remove me without a big hassle.

Now, once the police get involved, which I'm sure Disney would not want, my feeling is they would have had the sense to check out my story and wait the 15 mins. for the family to return with my ticket.

I don't usually think people are due compensation for trivial thing, but this is different.  I'm thinking I would get a lawyer to write a letter for me explaining the situation and demand compensation for the tickets and the pain and suffering you were caused.

But that's just me.


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2013)

> Finally, there was this nice German lady who let me use her phone. I called DH - and tried to explain where he could find me. After a lot more hassle and discussions with security, he was finally allowed to take me with him.
> 
> By the time we met our family members, the 7pm Parade was almost at it's end.



I'm confused - if they walked you out at 3:15, and your husband was in the show for 15 min.  Where were you from the time you reconnected with your husband until 7:00?


----------



## siesta (May 25, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I would have done it differently from the start.  I would not have left the park peacefully.  They would have had to get the police involved to remove me since I would have been a paying customer and in the park legally.
> 
> I would not have threatened anyone in anyway but my voice would have been loud and they would not put their hands on me to remove me without a big hassle.
> 
> Now, once the police get involved, which I'm sure Disney would not want, my feeling is they would have had the sense to check out my story and wait the 15 mins. for the family to return with my ticket.


 i agree, and I would have not moved. There is no way a flash light security guard would have gotten me to move either. Only a gun and a badge would have accomplished that, and by the time they arrived 15 minutes would have likely passed and my ticket would be back in my possession.


----------



## x3 skier (May 25, 2013)

Errors on both sides here. I think Disney's was in refusing to help you contact your family while the larger one was yours in leaving all the items in another's hands. 

I think Disney acted reasonably with the exception of not helping you after they escorted you from the park. 

Rather than threats to never darken their door again or some other dire consequences, I would send a polite letter explaining the incident and asking for the Disney procedure for the ejection of a person without any identification and/or ticket who is found inside the park. I would include a suggestion for a modification of whatever the procedure might be to also assist the person ejected with any reasonable request to contact someone. This would have two good effects, first to possibly add to the procedure such contact assistance or secondly, if it already is the standard procedure, identify that is was not followed in this instance. 

Cheers


----------



## talkamotta (May 25, 2013)

I would write the letter and tell them how poorly you were treated.  11 annual passes is a big deal.  

My son in law worked for Disney in client services and he was allowed and encouraged by Disney to do what was necessary to keep the Guest Happy.  Disney isnt Disney without the magic.  He told me a number of stories where he was very generous.  
Im sorry you werent treated well.  

If nothing happens then at least you tried and you will feel that you did what you could.  Then let it go.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I'm confused - if they walked you out at 3:15, and your husband was in the show for 15 min.  Where were you from the time you reconnected with your husband until 7:00?



I am sorry for the confusion. Although I did see my husband leaving the Studio's, he did not see me. It took time before I was able to call him thanks to this kind lady. According to DH's phone, it was a little before 6.30pm when I called him. Then it took time before he could take me with him - back to our group.


----------



## Big Matt (May 25, 2013)

There is one thing that I don't understand.

Why did they approach you and ask you for your pass to begin with?  I've been to Disney in the United States in both CA and FL  about 30 times total and have never, ever had anyone ask to see my pass.  

I would simply have said that my husband has it and he's in the car show.  I'm waiting for him.  

Something doesn't add up here. If they were really targeting you for some reason, I would have wanted to know.  Maybe they were looking for someone and you fit the description.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for the replies and suggestions. 
It is good to hear some unprejudiced opinions, because as always, those who know me will always tell me how wrong Disney treated me. 

I know (now) that I should indeed carry my possessions with me all the time. Of course I knew that before, but now I know why.  Lesson learned.

I do think it is odd that they approached me. I hadn't been sitting there for that long - how long does it take to finish a cup of coffee? The reason I mentioned our Orlando annual passes in my first post was to show that I have been to these parks many times. But, I am not a huge crowd person at all and I have been sitting and waiting for my family in Orlando many times. Just as in Paris, in a seating area with a drink - just minding my own business and just being happy. Not once have I been approached by a security guard! 
Of course, now I am not sure whether this says something about Orlando or about Paris.

I also think that they should have offered me to at least use a phone. 

In hindsight, I have had many thoughts about how I should have handled this. Not moving at all has crossed my mind. But I am truly not sure what I would do should there be a next time. It never occured to me that anything like this could happen. And it really caught me by surprise. 

I am not looking for financial compensation, and I am sorry if it may have looked like I did in my first post. I think an apology for not letting me make that call would go a long way. I do have to admit that I regret the annual passes - but then again, I am only human. 

I will write a letter to inform them what happened, and ask them about their policy.  

Thank you again for your thoughts, you have given me the opportunity to clear my thoughts and I will move on.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

Big Matt said:


> There is one thing that I don't understand.
> 
> Why did they approach you and ask you for your pass to begin with?  I've been to Disney in the United States in both CA and FL  about 30 times total and have never, ever had anyone ask to see my pass.
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

That has crossed my mind as well. 

I don't know why they approached me. I just wrote another post that this has never happened to me in Orlando (or California for that matter). 

I told the lady from security that I was waiting for my husband and that he had my ticket with him. I was asked to follow her, and before I knew it I was walked to the gate. There she told me that I should wait there - outside the parks.

All the guards at the gates were armed with what I would call machine guns I guess, but, I don't know anything about weapons. They carried them on their shoulders if that gives you a better idea. That made me think that they had a reason for such tight security.


----------



## heathpack (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, IMO Disney was completely in the wrong.  They created the conflict by asking you for a ticket when you were sitting quietly on a bench, then they did not help you solve it by letting you make a call.  There have been many times when we are traveling in a group of 4-5 people and one of us gathers all the admission tickets up to go get fast passes.  So I know for a fact that people in our party have been without admission media for brief periods of time while in the park.  ABSOLUTELY if this happened to me, I'd be livid.

It also should not be a requirement that one must carry a cell phone on them in order to be able to save oneself from Disney security.

I'd write to Disney & inform them of this insane treatment that you received.  I'd in no way apologize for having become temporarily separated from your ticket/phone.  If the annual passes will go unused, I'd ask for a refund of the difference between a single days admission and the AP price.  I'd probably also ask for a pro-rated refund of 3hrs worth of wasted time while all this was sorted out, but heck that's me.

I'm pretty shocked by the TUGgers here telling you it's your fault, you got separated from your ticket for a few minutes.  Sheesh, these things happen all the time.  No WAY would I let Disney off the hook for this one.

H


----------



## "Roger" (May 25, 2013)

To me, it sounds as if they were in a high security alert situation.  I would cut them some slack.  

Could you imagine if there had been the warning of a potential threat, there had been an incident, and they had not taken extra precautions? That would have been a true scandal.


----------



## GregT (May 25, 2013)

I would also write the letter -- Disney won't be proud of the situation (even if there were "legitimate" reasons) and you have the satisfaction that you at least responded to the ill-treatment.

Best,

Greg


----------



## heathpack (May 25, 2013)

"Roger" said:


> To me, it sounds as if they were in a high security alert situation.  I would cut them some slack.
> 
> Could you imagine if there had been the warning of a potential threat, there had been an incident, and they had not taken extra precautions? That would have been a true scandal.



How Disney COULD have reasonably handled this:
1.  Wait with patron 15 min until his/her party returns
2.  Remove patron to security office and allow a phone call
3.  Remove patron from park, take the cell phone number of others in party and call them to inform of situation and location of the ticketless patron.

H


----------



## janej (May 25, 2013)

I don't think there is a requirement for a person to have a cell phone and a ticket at all time in Disney parks either.   I often take my kids' tickets when they go on rides.   They have no need for tickets except fast passes.   If we visit Disney in Paris, we would not pay extra for each of us to have a working cell phone.   

What kind of threat could you pose when you don't have anything with you?   How would it help them for you to be just outside of the gate if you were a true terrorist?  The situation was very bizarre.


----------



## JudyH (May 25, 2013)

I would not have moved and insisted on seeing a manager.

I love Disney.  I love France.  I love all things French.  But, perhaps the security guard had an "attitude" issue?

That's why I would have not moved and made them bring over other management.


----------



## csxjohn (May 25, 2013)

sml2181, I don't know your ethnicity so I have to ask, was this possibly racially motivated?

It seems strange that you would be approached unless the security person was in some way profiling.  Then at least there may have been a reason, but not in any way a valid one.

As I stated earlier, you were in no way in the wrong, the security person was.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 25, 2013)

janej said:


> I don't think there is a requirement for a person to have a cell phone and a ticket at all time in Disney parks either.   I often take my kids' tickets when they go on rides.   They have no need for tickets except fast passes.   If we visit Disney in Paris, we would not pay extra for each of us to have a working cell phone.
> 
> What kind of threat could you pose when you don't have anything with you?   How would it help them for you to be just outside of the gate if you were a true terrorist?  The situation was very bizarre.



I agree its pretty bizarre. Why would the guard ask to see a ticket if you were already inside the park? That makes no sense.

I would have gotten my ticket then went to see a manager and asked why I was so rudely treated. Maybe the park has a rampant illegal entry problem with several people using the same ticket but they could have explained that on the spot and that would have made sense and I would have understood that.


----------



## chriskre (May 25, 2013)

This definitely warrants an overview by upper Disney management.
This is just so wrong on so many levels.  :annoyed:

Sorry this happened to you at the happy place.   
if this had happened to me they would definitely be hearing from me.  
I would also consider linking this thread to any email correspondence.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 25, 2013)

I agree with many of the previous posters, Disney handled this situation very poorly. I can't imagine why they would have treated you in this way. 

When we visit Disney as a family I usually hold onto all the tickets, get the fast passes & distribute them as needed. As a parent I always felt more secure with the tickets in my possession. 

I've been to Disney Paris twice, but it was several years ago. I don't recall armed security at the entrances. Is this something new? Perhaps they were on a high level threat alert?


----------



## jojo777 (May 25, 2013)

Write a letter to senior Disney executives and demand all of your money back for the passes.  They should have guided you to a telephone to call you husband and clear it up.  If you write this up and send it to Disney-They will make it right.  I know it will never be right, but they will do their best and you will feel better about it.


----------



## DAman (May 25, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Sorry, IMO Disney was completely in the wrong.  They created the conflict by asking you for a ticket when you were sitting quietly on a bench, then they did not help you solve it by letting you make a call.  There have been many times when we are traveling in a group of 4-5 people and one of us gathers all the admission tickets up to go get fast passes.  So I know for a fact that people in our party have been without admission media for brief periods of time while in the park.  ABSOLUTELY if this happened to me, I'd be livid.
> 
> It also should not be a requirement that one must carry a cell phone on them in order to be able to save oneself from Disney security.
> 
> ...



I agree with H.  If it were me I would be contacting Robert Iger. 

Disney is normally very good at customer relations and this is a major gaffe.

A good consumer letter to a chairman should be 3 to 4 paragraphs.  I would concisely explain situation and then tell him what I expect(refund AP's, extend AP's an extra year, etc). The key is to be concise.  If you can name names that is good too(the security person's name for example).

You mention in your initial post you have had AP's for 10 years. I would tell Mr. Iger.  That adds a lot to your story.  He will have someone check it too.

Disney does not want bad publicity.  They would prefer this thread to have a happy ending with you being a satisfied guest.


----------



## MabelP (May 25, 2013)

The guns would have scared me and shut me up very quickly.
I took this offline.

A note about the security checkpoints: These aren't the simple "open your bag for the Disney cast member" tables that you might be familiar with in the United States. They're airport-style luggage scanners through which all your bags and purses have to pass. And don't be surprised when you see uniformed French army soldiers toting rifles and walking around the checkpoints, either.

I would definitely write to Disney and outline what transpired. They really should know.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

"Roger" said:


> To me, it sounds as if they were in a high security alert situation.  I would cut them some slack.
> 
> Could you imagine if there had been the warning of a potential threat, there had been an incident, and they had not taken extra precautions? That would have been a true scandal.



This is exactly what I have been considering, and as I mentioned before, I do understand and appreciate the extra precautions, especially when it is so busy as it was that day. 
I am also very much keeping in mind that the Tsarnaev family was still ruling the news at the time.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

heathpack said:


> How Disney COULD have reasonably handled this:
> 1.  Wait with patron 15 min until his/her party returns
> 2.  Remove patron to security office and allow a phone call
> 3.  Remove patron from park, take the cell phone number of others in party and call them to inform of situation and location of the ticketless patron.
> ...



Yes, it would have been so much different if they had taken such an approach.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> sml2181, I don't know your ethnicity so I have to ask, was this possibly racially motivated?
> 
> It seems strange that you would be approached unless the security person was in some way profiling.  Then at least there may have been a reason, but not in any way a valid one.
> 
> As I stated earlier, you were in no way in the wrong, the security person was.



I am of Korean descent. I haven't lived in Korea for 36 years and if you would ask any Korean - they would tell you that I do not look like a Korean anymore. (Trust me - this has been asked many times.. :zzz They would tell you that I look either American or European, mostly depending on what continent they are most familiar with themselves.


----------



## elaine (May 25, 2013)

in a foreign country, I would have explained about my family and asked politely to wait for my spouse, but then immediately complied with what they said--including being ejected from the park, as expectations and reactions of workers, police, etc. could be very different than what we expect in the US. I would write a letter or email both to the customer service of Disney Corp., as well as the head of EuroDisney or whatever it is called. However, I would also chalk it up to not being prepared on my part (no ticket, ID, phone, cash) in a foreign country and be happy a kind German tourist let me use the phone that all ended relatively well. I am glad that you were able to enjoy the rest of your trip. If you have a moment, would you mind Pm me with your thought of vaux viscount chateau, as we will be at the marriott in aug and thought of going there instead of Versailles. Elaine


----------



## ricoba (May 25, 2013)

sml2181 said:


> This is exactly what I have been considering, and as I mentioned before, I do understand and appreciate the extra precautions, especially when it is so busy as it was that day.
> I am also very much keeping in mind that the Tsarnaev family was still ruling the news at the time.



While this may be true, I would still write to Disney and explain what happened to you, in the same simple and uncomplicated terms that you did here on TUG.  I think that you have a right to an explanation and at least an apology by Disney.

To not at least do that will always leave you wondering whether or not you did the right thing, if you simply let it be.  You write well and can explain yourself in calm terms as you have done here.  I would think Disney would respond to this type of letter from a very frustrated and upset consumer. 

Now, on a side note. If this had happened here at Disneyland Park, I am sure there is a good possibility that the person who was treated like this would have already contacted the local media.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

MabelP said:


> The guns would have scared me and shut me up very quickly.
> I took this offline.
> 
> A note about the security checkpoints: These aren't the simple "open your bag for the Disney cast member" tables that you might be familiar with in the United States. They're airport-style luggage scanners through which all your bags and purses have to pass. And don't be surprised when you see uniformed French army soldiers toting rifles and walking around the checkpoints, either.
> ...



Thank you for pointing out the differences. It is a completely different atmosphere - at least it felt completely different to me when I was there.


----------



## Talent312 (May 25, 2013)

Definitely contact Disney to suggest they "improve" how these situations are handled.

I contacted Universal Orlando after an issue with one of their hotel transport buses.
After some back & forth, their transport director did these things:
1. Hire a public liaison & change procedures for communicating w/bus contractors.
2. Spot me a free day (not requested or expected).
.


----------



## BevL (May 25, 2013)

I would definitely write a letter.  Not to ask for any compensation but hopefully to prevent it from happening to someone else.  

Definitely bizarre that they wouldn't just take you to a security office and at least let you phone.  

And I definitely agree about holding the passes.  I carry my husband's stuff all the time.  I'd hate to think that he might be ejected if I had to go to the bathroom and he was waiting for me.

It's all rather strange.


----------



## Ken555 (May 25, 2013)

Just for clarification, but I assume you speak French and spoke with security in French, correct?


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Just for clarification, but I assume you speak French and spoke with security in French, correct?



Yes, we did speak in French at first. Then in English because she suddenly decided that she didn't want to speak French to me. But she didn't understand English at all. (I guess she was simply done with me and didn't wish to speak to me at all.) She spoke a different language to one of her co-workers, a language which I couldn't recognize. I did communicate in French with her other colleagues.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

I would like to point out that in my first post, I have been trying not to put the blame on Disney alone as I perfectly understand the issues about carrying your stuff with you, and again, I do understand and appreciate security issues. I think I was trying to find out why it was bothering me and I think I get it now. 

The 2 things bothering me most were the refusal to let me call DH, and the way we were both treated when he came to get me. 

I am sure we would have tried to find a customer service rep or so had we been with the 2 of us, or with our own children. I decided that at that point it was more important to finish the day with our relatives. This day had been in the planning for over a year so you can imagine how excited some of the kids in our party had been.

The lady who walked me out looked very young to me. She may have gotten a little bit too enthusiastic, or maybe I did indeed fit a certain profile. The "attitude" at the fence did play a role (not wanting to speak to me anymore), as well as the armed guards. 

The annual passes.
I think it should not matter how many tickets I bought, nor should it matter what ticket types I bought. I was regretting spending that money on Disney tickets  because of the amount spent - which could have been used for many other things – and because it didn’t look like they were going to be used after all. I simply felt I had thrown away a lot of money and that was what was bothering me.

I will be writing my letter.  I will point out what happened, I will ask about their policies about carrying tickets and about allowing phone calls. I will also inform them that I am not looking for financial compensation, but that I am trying to get a better understanding in what exactly happened (why was I approached in the first place?), hoping this will enable my family members to move on as well so that they will still enjoy their annual passes. And of course hoping that this will not happen to others. I will mention our own history of annual passes to illustrate that we have been quite loyal Disney customers (although not in France) hoping that this will make them look at it seriously and hoping to show that my intentions are good. If I receive a reply, I will let you know. 

All of you have enabled me to put things in (my own) perspective. I simply had not allowed myself the time to think things over thoroughly enough and your comments made me do just that. 

So thank you all so much for your thoughts and comments, thank you all for your kind words! 

Back to more important things in life. Which Hawaiian Island should I pick for our next trip? (Kidding!)


----------



## am1 (May 25, 2013)

If you are going to let the french push you around like this then be very careful travelling to a 3rd world country.  In a show of support I will boycott Euro Disney.  

Also write the letter.  Put your energy to that instead of letting the situation bother you.  

You and your family may want to boycott Disney as well.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

am1 said:


> If you are going to let the french push you around like this then be very careful travelling to a 3rd world country.  In a show of support I will boycott Euro Disney.
> 
> Also write the letter.  Put your energy to that instead of letting the situation bother you.
> 
> You and your family may want to boycott Disney as well.



I am not sure what you mean - I have been in 3rd world countries. I could imagine things happening at certain places. It just never occurred to me this could happen to me while visiting Disney. 

Please do not boycott them for what happened to our family - I hope you meant something else.


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2013)

I would write a letter to the Head Office and explain how upset your children were and that you should have been offered a phone so that you could have talked to your husband or they should have taken you to a security office, where there is a phone, but not make you leave the park.

A good company will respond and try to make it better for the next visitor and may even give you a rebate of the money you spent or give you an extension for your yearly passes or send you a letter of apology, at least.  

I never carry tickets with me for any event we go to.  My husband does but may from now on as I also ran into a similar situation but that was taken care of properly and with respect to the visitor.  I couldn't prove that I had paid for something until my husband came back but they let me stay next to the line until he came back and we got the tickets immediately.  This was inside The Polynesian Cultural Center.

My family in Holland will not visit Disney because they claim that the staff is not very friendly towards their visitors.  I have never been there so do not know if this is true.

I was on a train once between Germany and Holland and we were stopped for a very long time.  The person in charge let everyone use his cell phone to make a call if the person didn't have a phone.  I call that service.


----------



## Chrispee (May 25, 2013)

BevL said:


> I would definitely write a letter.  Not to ask for any compensation but hopefully to prevent it from happening to someone else.



From what little I know of you from reading your posts, this suggestion from BevL seems like the most appropriate response.

More importantly, you should reinforce with yourself that this was not your fault.  Sure, things would have gone differently if you'd had your ticket and your phone, but that in no way excuses the treatment you received.

As others have stated, Disney is a stand-up company and I'm sure they'll treat you with respect if you write in and voice your concerns with the security guard's actions in that situation.  

Park safety is important, but jeopardizing the safety of a paying customer by leaving them outside the gates with no money/phone in a foreign country is highly unacceptable.


----------



## timeos2 (May 25, 2013)

While there are important cultural and other differences between what we consider acceptable here and what you find in other countries this goes beyond any rational handling of what seems to be an "incident" that wasn't.   To me it reflects the terrible changes in attitude that has ruined what used to be the magical Disney experience. It isn't all security issues - it is a culture change from pleasing the guests to the company bottom line being king.  It's an extreme, and likely rare, example of why we avoid the high handed attitude of Disney today. I prefer to recall fondly the glory years when the guest was king, prices were within a typical families regular budget and the technology wowed. All three changed for the worst and it isn't getting better as more time goes by.


----------



## spencersmama (May 25, 2013)

I'm usually one to see both sides of an issue and "forgive and forget" an incident, but I think you actually need to take this incident a little more seriously.  What if it had been your teenage daughter or niece sitting on the bench instead of you?  My kids often wait for me on a bench or jump on a ride without me.   Their passes are kept "safely" in my purse so they don't get lost while they are on the rides.  You are well-traveled and multi-lingual and it was still very scary for you and your family.   Imagine that happening to a 13, 14, 15 year old in a foreign country.  At the very least, Disney needs multiple, easy to read signs stating passes must be kept on each person for security reasons and those without a ticket will be removed from the park.  You had no warning it was even a possibility in that situation.

I personally would also send a copy of the letter to both the Paris office and to the main offices in Florida.  Maybe the corporate offices don't know this is happening.  

Like you, I have had year passes for many years to Disney World.  My daughter really, really wants to go to the Paris Disney, but this story has put serious concerns in my mind about going now.


----------



## CarolF (May 26, 2013)

What a frightening experience.  

I think a letter to Disneyland Paris is appropriate and a letter to Direction Départementale de la Concurrence, de la Consommation et de la Répression des Fraudes (department of consumer rights organization) also.  

France doesn't have the same business practices, customer service and customer rights as the US and I can't see what the Disney US office has to do with Disneyland France.  I doubt they would have any influence on each other but the US office may be sympathetic (and give you something free ).  Sending them a copy of your letters wouldn't hurt I guess.  

These days it is prudent to request and write down the full name and employee number of any person representing an organisation before taking direction from them.  I hear the French Tourist Police is very helpful.  It is frightening that it seems you were targeted.  You didn't wear or carry something identifying your nationality did you?  (BTW I don't know your nationality but I'm assuming you are fully aware of the unpopular nationalities in France :ignore.


----------



## JudyS (May 26, 2013)

As several others here have said, it is common for Disney guests to give their theme park tickets to a family member to get Fastpasses. So, I don't see why you should need to have a ticket with you.

In some countries, tourists are required to always have their passport. So, that could be an issue. Still, I think Disney security behaved very badly here.


----------



## x3 skier (May 26, 2013)

Your plan of action as described in post 39 is the most appropriate and mature. 

Cheers


----------



## Rene McDaniel (May 26, 2013)

sml2181,

I think it would be a mistake to say in your letter that you do not want financial compensation.  Disney execs might read your letter and think "oh, that's awful, we should reimburse them for their tickets or annual passes. Oops. Never mind, she just wants an apology."  So, for you to say in the letter all you want is an apology? No way! A simple "sorry" would not be fair or adequate compensation for what you, your panicked husband, your crying children, and your relatives suffered for several hours.

The poor behavior of the security guards that day had a very detrimental affect on your family no longer wanting to go to Disney or use the actual passes. As you said yourself, that is money out of your pocket (quite a lot, I might add). I think that if you feel you will not return to Disney Paris, you should ask for a full refund of the annual passes you purchased, because you will not be going back after such a horrible experience caused by the security staff.  Even if there was a "High alert", it is still no excuse for rudeness or mistreating paying customers.

Another reason I think it's important to ask OUTRIGHT for financial reimbursement is --- your actions are setting an example for your children.  It teaches them that when you are treated badly, a letter should be written to the higher ups, and you should be refunded or compensation. I think it is a valuable life lesson.

My daughter and I purchased advance tickets to one of the Very Merry Christmas Party nights, and it poured rain for 4 straight hours that night.  There was no parade, no Santa, no hot cocoa -- it was really depressing.  After I got home, I wrote a letter, and they were kind enough to send me two 1-day park passes for our next visit.  My daughter was so happy that Disney had done their best to make it right.  But now that she is 19, I see that the most important life lesson is that now she stands up for herself, too.


----------



## l2trade (May 26, 2013)

This story does not make sense to me. No proper Disney or security protocols appear to have been followed. It sounds like a rogue employee, possible discrimination. A letter should definitely be written. It is important to clearly describe the chronology, locations and describe the employee(s) involved. A situation like this could have ended very badly. Disney needs to investigate the employees involved and/or take other steps so this does not happen again.

I routinely carry all the important papers, ID, money, phone, etc for my wife & kids when we are at Disney Parks USA. My clothes have much better pockets and my wife doesn't want to run around the parks with a purse. We will continue to do that. The OP did nothing wrong by waiting on a bench inside the park without papers. She should not blame herself. What happened to her is outrageous and unacceptable. 

If security felt she was a terror threat, she should have been detained with police involved and phone calls / other secure efforts made to identify other possible members of her party. Clearly she was no terror threat in their minds.

If security felt she was trespassing, then reasonable steps should have been taken to verify her version of events. Again a phone call and attempts to contact the other member of her party.

In the US parks, if one is caught trespassing, you will be taken backstage and processed. Trespassing is enforced by catching one in the act, not by routinely asking people inside the parks for papers. People caught trespassing may be questioned, possibly prosecuted and 'banned for life'. Disney takes the time to properly gather facts and details. A Disney Park is not a movie theater with an unmanned exit or a train with a late ticket taking conductor.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 26, 2013)

I would include Disney corporate offices in the US as a cc on your letter.  Yes, this occurred in France, but the French park is part of the overall Disney corporation which is headquartered in the US.  And your experience there had a detrimental affect on your interest in visiting US parks.  So you shouldn't address your concerns only to French management.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 26, 2013)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Another reason I think it's important to ask OUTRIGHT for financial reimbursement is --- your actions are setting an example for your children.  It teaches them that when you are treated badly, a letter should be written to the higher ups, and you should be refunded or compensation. I think it is a valuable life lesson.
> 
> My daughter and I purchased advance tickets to one of the Very Merry Christmas Party nights, and it poured rain for 4 straight hours that night.  There was no parade, no Santa, no hot cocoa -- it was really depressing.  After I got home, I wrote a letter, and they were kind enough to send me two 1-day park passes for our next visit.  My daughter was so happy that Disney had done their best to make it right.  But now that she is 19, I see that the most important life lesson is that now she stands up for herself, too.



While I agree with the sentiment of most everybody on this thread regarding the OP's incident, I strongly disagree with your example.  Why should Disney be responsible for a "act of God" like the weather?  Disney was nice enough to respond to your letter, but I think it's a poor reason to even write a letter to them.  If I go to a football game and my team gets killed and it rains and is depressing, should I write a letter demanding a refund?

A few years ago I was at Epcot with my family and my sister had a firework particle blow in her eye at the finale of the show.  Disney medical didn't have the ability to get it out and they recommended this nearby acute care clinic.  We bought her there and I spoke to the doc there and told him I was an eye doctor and I went ahead and got it out myself after they supplied me with what I needed.  It wasn't a serious injury and besides the late night hassle it wasn't a big deal.  The acute care clinic still charged my sisters insurance and she paid them her co-pay.  Should she or I have written Disney demanding some compensation?  I say absolutely not and I think if I did it would've been a really bad example to set for my kids.

I think our culture has gotten way to much into shifting blame or always trying to place blame on someone or something else.  Sometimes in life stuff just happens and it's really nobody's fault.

That being said, I do think Disney acted innapropriately with the OP and she should write them a letter.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 26, 2013)

FWIW, we had some poor experiences with Disneyland Paris on our most recent trip.  I tracked down the executive in charge of DLP (Claire Bilby - her email is her first name, dot, her last name, at, disney, dot, com) and wrote a detailed letter to her.  I got a response back about a week late from "Guest Communications", but it was a very vague, unhelpful response.

I would definitely write to her / DLP, but I wouldn't expect it to actually change anything.  It might make you feel a little better to get it off your chest, though.

Whenever we go to ANY Disney park, ALL of our tickets go immediately into my pocket.  I'm always the "FastPass Runner".  Nobody else in our party ever has their tickets with them, unless they're leaving.  And that's very common with others at Disney, too.  I've NEVER heard of anyone being asked for tickets inside the park, except for separately ticketed events (like Mickey's Very Magic Christmas Party).

I certainly wouldn't have left.  I would have insisted that they call someone else in my party, or talked to a manager.  When you're without a communication device, it's very important that everyone be where they are supposed to be, when they're supposed to be there.

One thing that doesn't sound right is the Moteurs, Action details.  It's in the other park, so it would have taken them probably 15 minutes to walk over there.  You typically go at least 15 minutes before the show starts.  The show is about 45 minutes.  Exiting takes a while.  Then walking back to the other park and meeting you at the castle.  I would have expected more like an hour and a half, not 15 minutes.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 26, 2013)

*you were put in danger*

Disney, without a plausible explanation, put you in danger by separating you from your family without a phone or money. If they thought you were dangerous the solution was to investigate-not kick you out of the park by a bus stop.

The employee's actions are indefensible. You should write a letter to Disney, the French government, and your own government. In my view a crime may have been committed by the Disney employee. You were a paying customer kicked out the park for no reason except that your ticket was not in your possession which is a common occurrence at theme parks. I don't see how they had the right to do that.


----------



## jc92869 (May 26, 2013)

*good point*



CarolF said:


> What a frightening experience.
> 
> 
> France doesn't have the same business practices, customer service and customer rights as the US and I can't see what the Disney US office has to do with Disneyland France.  I doubt they would have any influence on each other but the US office may be sympathetic (and give you something free ).  Sending them a copy of your letters wouldn't hurt I guess.



 I think that this a good point. But I think that  the op is right in not asking for compensation. a simple apology might do the trick.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 26, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Sorry, IMO Disney was completely in the wrong.  They created the conflict by asking you for a ticket when you were sitting quietly on a bench, then they did not help you solve it by letting you make a call.  There have been many times when we are traveling in a group of 4-5 people and one of us gathers all the admission tickets up to go get fast passes.  So I know for a fact that people in our party have been without admission media for brief periods of time while in the park.  ABSOLUTELY if this happened to me, I'd be livid.
> 
> It also should not be a requirement that one must carry a cell phone on them in order to be able to save oneself from Disney security.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.  We often give all our tix to one person to go get fast passes and would never imagine that I might be ask to leave the park because for a short time I didn't have my tix on my person.

Again, Contact Disney and demand an explanation of why you were treated the way you were.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (May 26, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> While I agree with the sentiment of most everybody on this thread regarding the OP's incident, I strongly disagree with your example.  Why should Disney be responsible for a "act of God" like the weather?  Disney was nice enough to respond to your letter, but I think it's a poor reason to even write a letter to them.  If I go to a football game and my team gets killed and it rains and is depressing, should I write a letter demanding a refund?
> 
> I think our culture has gotten way to much into shifting blame or always trying to place blame on someone or something else.  Sometimes in life stuff just happens and it's really nobody's fault.
> 
> That being said, I do think Disney acted innapropriately with the OP and she should write them a letter.



First, I do want to clarify that on my "weather" issue, I did not write Disney asking for a refund, free tickets or anything. I simply wrote to complain.  Not about the weather, because I'm sure rain at Orlando is not just common, but expected.  Heck, almost every time we have gone to Orlando there has been pouring rain at some time or another. But this Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is a special ticketed event, and we had to buy tickets for one specific night.  This was in addition to already having purchased 5-day park hoppers.  We had already been in the park for a very rainy day, and our tickets were for that specific night, and we were not allowed to use them on any other night.  So, we stayed & re-entered the park and within an hour(?) the rain was so bad, they gave up and said there would be no parade, no fireworks, the rides weren't operating, .  etc. and just sort of ushered everyone out of the park.  When I asked at the exit gate about a refund, since it was supposed to be a 4 hour event, not a 1 hour.  They said there was nothing they could do for us, but we could write a letter.  So, I did.  I made a copy of our tickets, and our 5-day hopper passes, and said we really felt cheated because they should have let us go to the one the next night, or the night after.

We received back a letter of apology, and 1 adult & 1 child 1-day/1-park ticket, which I felt was very nice.  I don't think they did it because we complained about the weather -- but because they chose to close the park early.  

Everyone is different and has their own way of handling these types of situations.  But when I have paid a fairly high price for something, and the event is cancelled, I have no problem with writing a letter of complaint.  But if the shoe is on the other foot, and I have caused a problem in someone's vacation (we have a beach vacation rental), I will go out of my way to make amends. I will always write a letter of apology, whether it was a cleaning issue, front desk issue, maintenance issue.  I have refunded money when people were unhappy, and sent flowers & fruit baskets for check-in hiccups.  We have been doing this for over 15 years and things happen. I would much rather people contact me directly to complain about an issue so I can make it right, rather than trashing us on the internet.


----------



## CarolF (May 26, 2013)

CarolF said:


> What a frightening experience.
> 
> I think a letter to Disneyland Paris is appropriate and a letter to Direction Départementale de la Concurrence, de la Consommation et de la Répression des Fraudes (department of consumer rights organization) also.
> 
> France doesn't have the same business practices, customer service and customer rights as the US and I can't see what the Disney US office has to do with Disneyland France.  I doubt they would have any influence on each other but the US office may be sympathetic (and give you something free ).  Sending them a copy of your letters wouldn't hurt I guess.


In France, the Price and Trade Practices section of the Directorate General for Competition, Consumption and Fraud (DGCCRF) checks fair trade practices by traders against consumers.  There are numerous leaflets and factsheets available from the website in both French and English. Disneyland Paris may possibly have contravened French Trade Practice law.


----------



## Guitarmom (May 27, 2013)

As a courtesy to future guests, PLEASE write a letter to Disney. You're not seeking compensation (though I would not mention that one way or the other). My hubby used to work for Disney, and they truly care about their guests' happiness and The Disney Experience. They will feel strongly about making things right with you and your family.

I stress again that if you write a letter, you will prevent this from happenning to some future guest. At a minimum, on future high security days -- which is what this sounds like -- they will post signs advising all guests that their tickets must be in their posession at all times.

I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Nancy (May 27, 2013)

Please, don't forget to come back and post how this turns out.

Nancy


----------



## sfwilshire (May 27, 2013)

"Roger" said:


> To me, it sounds as if they were in a high security alert situation.  I would cut them some slack.
> 
> Could you imagine if there had been the warning of a potential threat, there had been an incident, and they had not taken extra precautions? That would have been a true scandal.



It is a bit hard to imagine how a woman with nothing other than a coffee cup in her possession could be very threatening. No bags to carry weapons or bombs. Did she look like she had dynamite tied to her body? Was she shouting or mumbling like a crazy person? 

Since I don't go on most rides, I often sit quietly with a soda in the Orlando park and watch the crowds go by. Typically I'm holding all of the bags for the group, but there are times when I have nothing with me. I never suspected that would be a problem.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (May 27, 2013)

Rene McDaniel said:


> First, I do want to clarify that on my "weather" issue, I did not write Disney asking for a refund, free tickets or anything. I simply wrote to complain.  Not about the weather, because I'm sure rain at Orlando is not just common, but expected.  Heck, almost every time we have gone to Orlando there has been pouring rain at some time or another. But this Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is a special ticketed event, and we had to buy tickets for one specific night.  This was in addition to already having purchased 5-day park hoppers.  We had already been in the park for a very rainy day, and our tickets were for that specific night, and we were not allowed to use them on any other night.  So, we stayed & re-entered the park and within an hour(?) the rain was so bad, they gave up and said there would be no parade, no fireworks, the rides weren't operating, .  etc. and just sort of ushered everyone out of the park.  When I asked at the exit gate about a refund, since it was supposed to be a 4 hour event, not a 1 hour.  They said there was nothing they could do for us, but we could write a letter.  So, I did.  I made a copy of our tickets, and our 5-day hopper passes, and said we really felt cheated because they should have let us go to the one the next night, or the night after.
> 
> We received back a letter of apology, and 1 adult & 1 child 1-day/1-park ticket, which I felt was very nice.  I don't think they did it because we complained about the weather -- but because they chose to close the park early.
> 
> Everyone is different and has their own way of handling these types of situations.  But when I have paid a fairly high price for something, and the event is cancelled, I have no problem with writing a letter of complaint.  But if the shoe is on the other foot, and I have caused a problem in someone's vacation (we have a beach vacation rental), I will go out of my way to make amends. I will always write a letter of apology, whether it was a cleaning issue, front desk issue, maintenance issue.  I have refunded money when people were unhappy, and sent flowers & fruit baskets for check-in hiccups.  We have been doing this for over 15 years and things happen. I would much rather people contact me directly to complain about an issue so I can make it right, rather than trashing us on the internet.



Weather issues are one reason we have bought few tickets for these special events. They really SHOULD have a rain check policy when the weather is so bad the events can't continue. 

Sheila


----------



## Rene McDaniel (May 28, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> Weather issues are one reason we have bought few tickets for these special events. They really SHOULD have a rain check policy when the weather is so bad the events can't continue.
> Sheila



Yes. I agree. I've never bought another special ticket like that again either.  Nor have I ever returned to Disney in December (we had  5 days of almost nonstop rain).  I spent 10 years working in Tampa/Orlando, I don't remember ever having as much rain as we had that week.

I mention my experience with Disney to the original poster only to point out that her incident was 100 times worse than mine, and I felt they handled my issue very graciously.  I think if she wrote Disney management and made them aware of what happened, and how traumatized and distraught her children and family were, they would definitely apologize and offer to make amends. 

In my situation, I probably would not have come back to Disney World so quickly.  But by having received "free" 1-day DisneyWorld tickets in the mail, my daughter was anxious to return & use them.  So, within the year, we traveled 3,000 miles back to DisneyWorld when we have Disneyland less than 2 hours away from our house.  And of course, no one goes that far for only 1 day, so I bought multiple-day park hoppers all over again. In the end, Disney's good will gesture made them PLENTY of money in the long run.  

I also have really great memories from that 2nd trip.  Several months ahead we set the alarm clock for 4:00am (on a school day) hitting redial over and over until we got tickets for the Cinderella Breakfast. What great memories from that trip! My daughter is away in college now, and I so cherish those long ago memories of her with her little autograph book, eyes beaming wide as saucers, posing for pictures with every much-beloved Disney princess, no matter how long the line or the wait.  What a great trip that next one was! Thank you Disney.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 28, 2013)

Rene McDaniel said:


> I mention my experience with Disney to the original poster only to point out that her incident was 100 times worse than mine, and I felt they handled my issue very graciously.  I think if she wrote Disney management and made them aware of what happened, and how traumatized and distraught her children and family were, they would definitely apologize and offer to make amends.


You're assuming that Disneyland Paris and Walt Disney World have the same quality of customer service, which (sadly) from my experience is not even close to being the case.


----------



## timeos2 (May 28, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> You're assuming that Disneyland Paris and Walt Disney World have the same quality of customer service, which (sadly) from my experience is not even close to being the case.



Heck, Disney World USA doesn't have the same quality of service they had a decade ago and that was miles from what they had a decade prior to that!  It isn't getting better and likely never will again. Better enjoy what you get today for tomorrow it will be far more costly and far less customer oriented.


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Heck, Disney World USA doesn't have the same quality of service they had a decade ago and that was miles from what they had a decade prior to that!  It isn't getting better and likely never will again. Better enjoy what you get today for tomorrow it will be far more costly and far less customer oriented.



That may be true about the parks but I don't agree with you about the USA resorts.  I own DVC and any time I've had a problem which unfortunately has been twice, Disney management has made it right.  Of course if you don't speak up then you get nothing. :ignore:

I think they do go out of their way to make sure that "owners" are more satisfied than possibly guests, which may be a shift in their attitude or focus, but I can say from personal experience that Disney does and will make up for any snafu if they are at fault and quite generously if one negotiates with them.  I paid alot direct for my DVC ownership and do expect them to make my visits magical just like they promised, and they do for the most part.  

This is why I encourage people to speak up if something is obviously wrong as in the OP's case.  If they know about it, they will make it right.  I am almost positive about that.  The thing is getting to the right department with the power to make things right.  I always deal directly with the resort managers but not sure how to deal with Paris.  

Even as an owner exchanging in I do see Disney go above and beyond as an "owner" exchanger, getting discounts extended or free perks extended and room view upgrades.  Disney is still trying for it's "owners".  And I still love it when they say "Welcome Home".  For me it is truly my second home.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 28, 2013)

If I was kicked out of an amusement park, separated from my family, left alone with no phone, no money, all without justification I would go to the police. Disney schmizney, they make dreams come true, and the rest of that bull would mean nothing to me.  It is sad what people will put up with.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 29, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> You should write a letter to Disney, the French government, and your own government.



And make sure you carbon copy it to Chuck Norris, Buzz Aldrin, and the A-Team.


Disney was ham-handed in their approach. Nothing more. Imagine if I posted a horrible travel experience that started with, "I forgot to bring my passport and somehow managed to get on the airplane. Oh, and I forgot my wallet so I didn't have any money or credit cards. Furthermore, I left my phone in my other jacket."

People would be all over me calling me a nitwit. People go on vacation and lose all sense of responsibility. I wouldn't go to the _grocery store_ without ID and a phone, let alone France. When my wife and I attend concerts, we each have our ticket. Why? What if we get separated? At least that way we can meet up at our seats.

When we go to big crowded events, the FIRST thing we do is agree on a meeting spot in case we get separated. Common sense.


----------



## sml2181 (May 29, 2013)

Just a quick update to let you know that I sent the letter a few days ago.

Just to inform them and ask about policies. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## ricoba (May 29, 2013)

sml2181 said:


> Just a quick update to let you know that I sent the letter a few days ago.
> 
> Just to inform them and ask about policies. Nothing more nothing less.



I think you have handled this situation remarkably well.  Let us know about Disney's response.


----------



## sml2181 (May 29, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> And make sure you carbon copy it to Chuck Norris, Buzz Aldrin, and the A-Team.
> 
> 
> Disney was ham-handed in their approach. Nothing more. Imagine if I posted a horrible travel experience that started with, "I forgot to bring my passport and somehow managed to get on the airplane. Oh, and I forgot my wallet so I didn't have any money or credit cards. Furthermore, I left my phone in my other jacket."
> ...



I can see all your points. 

I already mentioned earlier that I should have done things differently. Still, not allowing a phone call still seems a bit bizarre. 

I did take all the items you mentioned to France. I did take them to the parks. I just didn't have them with me when I needed them. 

The first thing we do is pointing out a meeting spot as well. In this case, it was that bench which I was asked to leave.


----------



## sml2181 (May 29, 2013)

ricoba said:


> I think you have handled this situation remarkably well.  Let us know about Disney's response.



Thank you. And I will keep you updated.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 29, 2013)

sml2181 said:


> I did take all the items you mentioned to France. I did take them to the parks. I just didn't have them with me when I needed them.



That's the same as not having them. 

When traveling abroad, my wife and I are fans of the neck pouch for our important documents, emergency cash, and similar. We never break out the pouches in public if at all possible.  

If we were at the park, each pass would be worn in a pouch. We do the exact same thing with boarding passes, train tickets -- anything that is a royal pain to replace if lost. These items are certainly not going anywhere in such a pouch.


----------



## sml2181 (May 29, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> That's the same as not having them.
> 
> When traveling abroad, my wife and I are fans of the neck pouch for our important documents, emergency cash, and similar. We never break out the pouches in public if at all possible.
> 
> If we were at the park, each pass would be worn in a pouch. We do the exact same thing with boarding passes, train tickets -- anything that is a royal pain to replace if lost. These items are certainly not going anywhere in such a pouch.



Point taken. I think I already mentioned before that I should have done things differently.


----------



## x3 skier (May 29, 2013)

sml2181 said:


> Just a quick update to let you know that I sent the letter a few days ago.
> 
> Just to inform them and ask about policies. Nothing more nothing less.



Good approach. That's exactly what I would have done. 

Cheers


----------



## Wonka (May 29, 2013)

*Write to the Disney CEO*

If I were a Disney Executive and received your letter and verified your facts, I'd fire the security guard (what a Bozo)...Disney prides itself on guest relations and the poor handling is inexcusable.

I'd write to the CEO of Disney demand an apology and compensation.  You deserve it!  I'd also consider contacting the media if you're unhappy with Disney's response, or non-response.


----------



## CarolF (May 29, 2013)

sml2181 said:


> Just a quick update to let you know that I sent the letter a few days ago.
> 
> Just to inform them and ask about policies. Nothing more nothing less.



Disneyland Paris should have provided you with the booking and general terms and conditions at the time of purchasing the ticket.  

On the website, III. EXTRACT FROM THE FRENCH CODE OF TOURISM is also provided.

https://book.disneylandparis.com/images/8/Cultures/en-Gb/SalesConditionsWinter2012.pdf


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> And make sure you carbon copy it to Chuck Norris, Buzz Aldrin, and the A-Team.
> 
> 
> Disney was ham-handed in their approach. Nothing more. Imagine if I posted a horrible travel experience that started with, "I forgot to bring my passport and somehow managed to get on the airplane. Oh, and I forgot my wallet so I didn't have any money or credit cards. Furthermore, I left my phone in my other jacket."
> ...



What you describe is different from the circumstances described by the op. Here is what she wrote:

They arranged the coffee for me and left me at one of the benches in front of the castle. They would be back right after a certain show (the one with the cars and stunts), which would only last for maybe 15 minutes. They took all our bags, which included my phone and my wallet - and most importantly - my entrance ticket.


Disney's actions may have been criminal. That is why I suggested going to the police or other French authorities. They are the best parties to determine if French laws were broken and should conduct an investigation.


----------



## x3 skier (May 30, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Disney's actions may have been criminal.



Get a grip.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 31, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> They are the best parties to determine if French laws were broken and should conduct an investigation.



Try to find some perspective. 

What kind of letter do you expect to write?


_The French Government
Somewhere in Paris, France, (What exactly is an Arrondissement, anyway?)
Attn: Frog in Chief

Re: Disney asked me to leave because I could not provide them with a ticket.

Waaaaaaahhhhh!


Sincerely, 

Ticked off American.

PS -- Waaaaahhhhh!
_


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 31, 2013)

*Stop being intimidated by Disney, realize complaining is not whining*



ScoopLV said:


> Try to find some perspective.
> 
> What kind of letter do you expect to write?
> 
> ...



First, inasmuch as I can read , write, and think I will find the appropriate party to lodge my complaint.   But first I must realize what happened to me and not live in a fog.  I will think clearly, get a grip and take action. The first thing I will remember is that Disney didn't ask me to leave.  I will remember that they kicked me out AND I had a ticket.  That was how I got into Disney in the First Place. Yes, I would clearly remember that I needed a ticket to get into the park and that I displayed that ticket and that ticket was checked via computer. I would also clearly remember that  I told them that my family would meet me in 15 minutes at the very spot I was sitting. I told them that my family took my bags that had my ticket.  I would understand that this explanation was entirely reasonable .  I would also remember that that I was doing nothing suspicious at all . I was  Sitting down with a cup of coffee. I wasn't being disruptive, noisy, or otherwise unruly.  I was cooperative and civil to the employee that questioned me and told me to leave.


 The behavior of the Disney employee is highly suspicious - not mine. Was I targeted for removal because the employee didn't like my looks, my skin color, my age, my accent or WHAT?  WHY was I targeted?  How many people were asked to display their tickets on that day? Where is the rule posted that I must keep my ticket on my person at all times? Why wouldn't they let me call my family using their phone?
What kind of discretion did the employee have that kicked me out?

Using my powers of observation, life experience, and reason I will determine that Disney will not answer the questions I just posed.  Giving me a refund is insufficient.  I am outraged.  A slick, canned, response from the customer relations department will not suffice. This needs to be investigated by people with the power to get detailed information about what is going on at that park. Perhaps others will be spared from the same insufferable behavior of Disney because of my actions.


----------



## rapmarks (May 31, 2013)

how many people lose their ticket in a typical day at a theme park?  If your wallet get lifted, are you kicked out?    eally extreme action taken by the security guard.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 31, 2013)

From "Forget Paris"  (Bill Crystal speaking here) :

_
00:09:29 Can l see your superior?


00:09:31 Please...

00:09:32 l know you're all angry over Euro Disney, but don't take it out on me.


00:09:39 Okay.


00:09:41 Whatever you do, l am not going to lose my temper._



.....Seriously, I agree with writing a letter to the Disney CEO and explaining in a concise manner what happened to you. I'd request an investigation into these shabby and unwarranted actions.



-


----------



## Zac495 (May 31, 2013)

I think Disney was wrong. You were in the park. Why even come up to you in the first place?  How often is that done? I can't imagine that happening in Orlando (not  that I'm saying USA is better than France) but it's so weird. I totally agree one should always have their things on them just in case - but it's not a law as far as I know. What if you had lost your ticket? Ridiculous. 

I would write to them (politely) and tell them of the situation and see what happens. Please let us know.


----------



## x3 skier (May 31, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of focus on just not having a ticket. In addition as the OP clearly stated, no ID, no money, no personal possessions, no cell phone. 

If I ran a business requiring an admission ticket and found someone like that in my business, they would be escorted out. I dont really care they were approached or found not to have a ticket. How do I know how they got in? They could have snuck in for all I know. It easy to say, gee I lost it, my friend has it, a bird swooped down and took it, the dog ate my homework or any of dozen reason why I dont have a ticket after sneaking in. I would have assisted them in calling someone if they asked and that is where Disney Paris failed. The OP had a reasonable explanation for not having a ticket but the fact remains, she had nothing for ID or communication. If she did, perhaps the result would have been different. 

The OP has already admitted it was her error in addition to Disney's error in refusal to assist in her very first post and has or will have written to ask for an explanation of the policy in such a case. 

Cheers


----------



## rleigh (May 31, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> There seems to be a lot of focus on just not having a ticket. In addition as the OP clearly stated, no ID, no money, no personal possessions, no cell phone.
> 
> If I ran a business requiring an admission ticket and found someone like that in my business, they would be escorted out. I dont really care they were approached or found not to have a ticket. How do I know how they got in? They could have snuck in for all I know. It easy to say, gee I lost it, my friend has it, a bird swooped down and took it, the dog ate my homework or any of dozen reason why I dont have a ticket after sneaking in. I would have assisted them in calling someone if they asked and that is where Disney Paris failed. The OP had a reasonable explanation for not having a ticket but the fact remains, she had nothing for ID or communication. If she did, perhaps the result would have been different.
> 
> ...




I can't see why anyone would "blame the victim" here. Absolutely no reason for her (and her family) to be punished so severely just because she was without tix/phone/etc. There are a million one reasons someone wouldn't have their personal items on them. Being without them is the very reason she could be in danger if kicked out into the street of a foreign country. 

If it's her fault because she should have her info and cell on her while in the park for safety reasons (because anything can happen at anytime) then, following that logic, why would it be OK to kick her out on the street without that stuff? If that much chaos is caused inside Disney, what could happen outside? And if something did happen outside, shall we blame her again, or Disney?

It could be the beginning of a scary vacation movie, only we would cry foul and say "No way she would've been kicked out of Disney for that!"

The guard's actions were irresponsible and INSANE. And that bit about changing her language/refusing to speak?  

Disney has procedures in place if you get separated from your party. I can't imagine this is one of them.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 2, 2013)

conditions of a ticket? Can you imagine watching the previews and having someone ask to see your movie tickets? They often get lost when buying popcorn. Once I'm in, I proved it. I guess if they saw people sneaking in and had good probable cause....

Conditions of Disney Tickets in Paris:
Conditions (copied from the website - I was looking to see if it stated clearly that one must keep the ticket on their person at all times - nope)



This ticket allows you to visit both Disneyland® Park and Walt Disney Studios® Park on the same day with a total freedom of movement between both Parks®. Price valid for any ticket purchased from 28th March 2013 to 7th November 2013, and valid for a one day visit within 6 month from the day after purchase. Non-cumulative with any other discount or offer. Tickets cannot be exchanged nor refunded. Reserved for individuals.

Tickets can be printed at home or sent by mail : 
- Tickets printed at home must be purchased at least 1 day before the visit . The eticket is printed at home and presented at Disney park entrance and valid one day within a 6 months period from the day after purchase.
 - Tickets sent by mail must be purchased at least 10 days prior the visit. Tickets are valid for one day within a 6 months period from the day after purchase.
 (1) Subject to Disney® Parks capacity 


* 20% saving calculated on the basis of the price for 1 full rate ticket for 1 Day / 2 parks (valid for 1 day within 1 year from date of purchase): £64 / adult and £57 / child.
 Price calculated at the exchange rate mentioned in the current brochure from 28th March 2013 to 7th November 2013.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 2, 2013)

What would be the response if a small child wandered off and became separated from the rest of her family?  This is a very common situation.  The child would have no ID, no cell phone, and no ticket.  There would also be problems with communication.  Would Disney want the child escorted outside the property by an armed guard and left alone without protection?  

I think Disney would want to know if such an incident or as in this case, a very similar incident took place.  That way they might be able to create protocols to ensure that such an incident is not repeated.


----------



## CarolF (Jul 4, 2013)

Any news from France yet?


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 4, 2013)

No, nothing yet...


----------



## ricoba (Jul 4, 2013)

sml2181 said:


> No, nothing yet...



Keep us updated.  We appreciate it.


----------



## Patri (Jul 5, 2013)

Perhaps if no timely reply, write again. Let them know a travel message board audience is also interested in Disney's response.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 5, 2013)

siesta said:


> i agree, and I would have not moved. There is no way a flash light security guard would have gotten me to move either. Only a gun and a badge would have accomplished that, and by the time they arrived 15 minutes would have likely passed and my ticket would be back in my possession.



Keep in mind that France is not the USA or the Netherlands and you probably wouldn't be familiar with how their legal system works.  Doing something like this could land you in serious trouble like jail with major difficulty and expense with lawyers, fines, etc.


----------

